# A Sermon Regarding Recreation on the Sabbath



## Abeard (Oct 6, 2016)

Here is the fourth part in the series on the Sabbath. Our Pastor does a fine job on dealing with the particulars regarding what is lawful and what is not on the Sabbath. He gets to the heart of the Sabbath and its purpose for us. Hope you are blessed by it!
http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=103161030250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abeard (Oct 6, 2016)

Going to give this a bump. I know in reformed circles recreation on the Sabbath is debated at length. I think this sermon brings clarity on this issue.


----------



## Abeard (Oct 8, 2016)

Consider listening to this sermon if you desire to know how to obey and enjoy the Sabbath


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 8, 2016)

d/l for later.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 8, 2016)

Going to listen to it now ty!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 8, 2016)

Listened to it. I would recommend the series but this one in particular given the abysmal understanding of the no recreations clause of the WCF's teaching on the subject of the Lord's Day. Irenic, concise and sound. There are several outstanding statements one could pull out but I would also commend someone typing it up and making a article of it.


NaphtaliPress said:


> d/l for later.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 8, 2016)

It was very good. I'm probably the worse at keeping the Sabbath. I don't read six days out of the week for pleasure I only read scripture or things related to Scripture. Yet I find most learning material is reading something. You know what would be really awesome is if someone did videos reading say Calvin's commentaries and would explain it as he read. Now that I could watch for a long time.


----------



## Parakaleo (Oct 8, 2016)

Before Rev. Richardson preached a four-part series on the Sabbath, he began with a message "Are the Ten Commandments for Christians?" It is one of those messages that could easily prove pivotal in the life of an immature believer. Especially due to the sinister rise of "New Covenant Theology" which is antinomian to the core.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=8301614693


----------



## Parakaleo (Oct 8, 2016)

Also, I'll add that something that really solidified my view against Sabbath day recreations was Isaiah 58:13, not just "seeking your own pleasure" (which is greatly contested as to range of meaning), but "speaking your own words". When I understood that the Fourth Commandment, like every other commandment, has application to my tongue, and that I shouldn't aimlessly prattle on about vain things on the Lord's Day, it helped me understand that no part of me should engage in amusements or frivolity on the Lord's Day, either.


----------



## Abeard (Oct 9, 2016)

What I appreciated about the series is the focus our pastor put on what we fill the day with. If we don't fill the day with worship to our King then all our abstaining from work and play is in vain.


----------



## Abeard (Oct 9, 2016)

I will ask Steve if he can write something up.


----------

